
Employee Referral Bonus Jackpots: 15 Companies with Awesome New-Hire Incentives - psogle
http://www.hrworld.com/features/referral-bonus-jackpot-031108/
======
xirium
I was expecting a list of rewards other than cash, trinkets and junkets. I'm
especially unenthused by the _chance_ of winning a mountain bike. Just give
them a bike or don't give them a bike.

------
krahulec
the article lists 15 companies that give "fat bonuses" for employee referrals.
many of those 15 companies give less than $1000. How is that a "fat bonus"?

Bonuses need to be up and above $1000 to be "fat".

~~~
scoreboard
I agree...to a point. Most referrals like this happen at lower level job
descriptions where sub-$1000 bonuses are still a meaningful % of overall
compensation. I know one consulting firm where a guy doubled his take home on
referral bonuses.

